# Group Buy: Popcorn Machines, Supplies and Accessories



## Sonnie

***

*Ultimate Home Entertainment is offering an Exclusive Group Buy on the BenchmarkUSA popcorn machines, popcorn supplies and accessories. *

Check out the Group Buy Page... simply add any popcorn machine and/or accessories to your cart and see the low discounted price.



[img]http://www.rtheaters.com/groupbuy/images/PopperStreetVendor.jpg[/img] Benchmark USA manufactures world-class food equipment that is distributed worldwide. They are known for their innovative designs, unsurpassed quality and industry leading three year parts warranty. These high quality poppers have been engineered to provide years of service under even the most demanding conditions. A large parts inventory is maintained for immediate shipment.
[img]http://www.rtheaters.com/groupbuy/images/PopperStreetVendorWCart.jpg[/img]












[img]http://www.rtheaters.com/groupbuy/images/PopperPremiere.jpg[/img]Do not forget to order your popcorn supplies. The starter kit which comes with a case of pre-measured popcorn portion packs, plastic scoop, measure kit and 100-bags will give you everything you need to start making popcorn immediately.
[img]http://www.rtheaters.com/groupbuy/images/PopperPremiereWPed.jpg[/img]












[img]http://www.rtheaters.com/groupbuy/images/PopperMetropolitan.jpg[/img]Order your popcorn popper and supplies using the PayPal. Just add a desired item to the cart to see our low prices. All prices include shipping within US. Other payment methods are by check or money order. We only ship to the verified US address, no PO boxes please.[img]http://www.rtheaters.com/groupbuy/images/PopperMetropolitanWPed.jpg[/img]















*
All prices include shipping within the U.S.*





***


----------



## RSH

Folks,

I would like to clarify that the reason we do not display the prices on the group buy page is due to agreement with the manufacturer. There is the MAP - minimum advertised price, which is required to be maintained. Due to a group buy we were able to get an additional discount and pass it to you, but we cannot advertise it. You will see our low prices when you add a desired item to the cart. You can always remove it if you'd like at later point.

One more thing: *ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING !*


----------



## Tommy

Count me in, I'm making up my list now :jiggy: 

And to throw in my recomendation, I'd just like to say I purchased from Roman previously on another sale for my theater recliner seats. He was great to deal with and I look forward to his sales, I really did get a great price for the seats (theres a picture of the seat(s) I received on my HT construction thread)


----------



## Sonnie

I'm pretty sure we are going to buy one for our office too.

Good opportunity to stock up on supplies!


----------



## Tommy

How long does this last, is there an end date?


----------



## RSH

This will run until October 18ths


----------



## Tommy

Ok, my order is in! :T 

How long does it take to ship?


----------



## Tommy

*Re: Popcorn Machines, Supplies and Accessories*

Just wanted to say I had a great buying experience with Roman when I ordered my theater seats previously and enjoyed just placing my order for the Metripolotan - 6 Oz w/Pedestal popcorn machine. Cant wait to get it and gain 10lbs...


----------



## RSH

Tommy,

It should take 3-4 business days before you get your stuff.


----------



## Sonnie

I'm thinking about the Metropolitan with the stand too. As mentioned, this will be for my office. I don't really understand the difference between 4 and 6 ounces... :sarcastic: ... (I know it's 2 ounces), but in terms of how much popped popcorn this is... I'm clueless. I'm thinking all we will need is the 4 ounce machine. It's doubtful we'll pop popcorn everyday... probably Fridays or just every so often... but possibly daily... who knows. We'll just wanna give away small bags.

Then again... the Premiere is less expensive. Is there any difference in the mechanics between the Metro and Premiere... or is it merely appearance?


----------



## RSH

Sonnie,

4 Oz popper will serve 2-3 people. 6 Oz popper will be good for 4-5 people, and the 8 Oz would create popcorn for 7-8 people. I am talking about one batch which takes about 5-10 minutes to make. Then you have to do it again if you need more popcorn. IMHO the 4 Oz is good for a very small family. The 6 Oz one would be an optimal one for most people and occasions, and when you need to serve a larger party you need the 8 Oz one. Remember you can use a smaller pack in the larger poppers, so it is always better to have a larger one just in case. I personally have the 8 Oz one, and when we use it regularly I use the 6 Oz packs. When I have friends over, I use the 8 Oz packs.


----------



## Tommy

Sonnie said:


> I'm thinking about the Metropolitan with the stand too. As mentioned, this will be for my office. I don't really understand the difference between 4 and 6 ounces... :sarcastic: ... (I know it's 2 ounces), but in terms of how much popped popcorn this is... I'm clueless. I'm thinking all we will need is the 4 ounce machine. It's doubtful we'll pop popcorn everyday... probably Fridays or just every so often... but possibly daily... who knows. We'll just wanna give away small bags.
> 
> Then again... the Premiere is less expensive. Is there any difference in the mechanics between the Metro and Premiere... or is it merely appearance?


From what I read at least, its not that big of a concern. I see it recommend for 1-3 people use the 4oz for 4-6 people the 6oz. But what I've seen most was that it didnt matter overall because you can cook multiple batches.

Example having a 4 oz machine will cook in one portion pack enough for 2-3 people but theres nothing stopping you from cooking a second portion pack after the first one is done and letting both batches sit in the machine.


----------



## Sonnie

What about differences in the mechanics of the Metro and Premiere... are only the cosmetics different?


----------



## RSH

Same thing, but the Premiere poppers do not have warming trays - that is why they are cheaper.


----------



## Sonnie

Okay... what's a warming tray?


----------



## RSH

It's a place where popcorn seats before you take it out of the popper - bottom of it. Most poppers have the warming tray, but the economy ones don't . If you make a batch of popcorn and take it out of the popper right away, you do not need the warming tray, but i in the popper which has a warming tray if you did several batches, you can leave the popcorn there, they tray will keep it warm.


----------



## Tommy

Just wanted to say I received my popcorn machine and extras :jump: 

Everything went smooth and took about a week from the time I sent the money till the machine was sitting on my door step. Roman as usual was great to deal with and constantly responding to my numerous emails full of different questions. 

The machine was easy to get unpacked and assembled. The instructions for use were about as simple as using the microwave. One 6oz batch was just the perfect size for the family and length of the movie. All four of us and even the puppy had our fill while watching a movie. 

I am very happy with the purchase it really adds to the whole ambience of having a home theater. 

Below is a picture of the popcorn machine we recived:


----------



## Sonnie

Great Tommy!

I keep forgetting to order ours. Roman, don't let me forget. I think we'll go with the 6oz popper with the cart and warming tray. Whichever one is least expensive. Of course I want the normal 40% discount for being your buddy... oops... forgot I wasn't supposed to tell. :whistling:


----------



## RSH

Sonnie,,

The only popper which does not have a warming tray is the Premiere. Depending on the style you like (original street popper or art deco one) you may choose between the Street Vendor and the Metropolitan (Metropolitan being slightly less expensive).


----------



## Sonnie

I'll go with the Metro 6 oz. It seems to be more suitable to our decor here in the office. I need to mail you a business check.


----------



## RSH

Sonnie,

Email me details of your order - popper/pedestal and any supplies or/and accessories you would need. I will reply with the invoice and the address where to send the check.

Thank you


----------



## Sonnie

Will do!


----------

